# Replacement Shift Knob



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys, 
my shift knob is looking really worn and crappy, so im considering replacing it. i have red interior and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to what would look good. The one that i found that I like is the momo quark, however am not completely sold on it. 
Quark Shift Knob 
any other suggestions?


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats way to much money for a knob of that quality.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

Any suggestions on what is a better quality and or more cheaply priced? From what I have heard, Momo is an brand of high quality products...


----------

